# Good series ?



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Can you guys recommend one ?

I never watch tv , just movies but I 'm all out I think 

Torn between McMafia and Brittania

thanx !

x


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Can you guys recommend one ?
> 
> I never watch tv , just movies but I 'm all out I think
> 
> ...


 Watched a few in my time, albeit some are chick flick types but I'm very sure of my sexuality.

Prison break

Breaking bad

Supernatural

Vampire diaries

The originals

Teen wolf

Pretty little liars - currently finishing off the last season of this :whistling:


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Breaking bad

Sopranos

Peaky blinders

Game of thrones

Should keep you entertained for a while.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Can you guys recommend one ?
> 
> I never watch tv , just movies but I 'm all out I think
> 
> ...


 Not a series but worth a watch, ARQ, Netflix movie petty good,

I have also enjoyed these shows,

The expanse

Dark matter

Defiance

Helix

almost human

Seen more but can't think of any at the moment


----------



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

Scandal

How to get away with murder

Kingdom

Quantico

Gang related


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Can you guys recommend one ?
> 
> I never watch tv , just movies but I 'm all out I think
> 
> ...


 I'm about to start Black Mirror on Netflix


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

PanamaPower said:


> My missus and I watched A Handmaid's Tale. I thought it was going to be boring and weird, but it was really interesting....and weird. Really good take on the current infertility problem that is showing up in my generation.


 Is that the dude who cucks his own wife?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Can you guys recommend one ?
> 
> I never watch tv , just movies but I 'm all out I think
> 
> ...


 Ozark on Netflix is very good


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

Power on Netflix is decent


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Sopranos

Breaking bad

Vikings

Weeds

Dexter

Sons of anarchy

The exorcist

Mom pov

Currently watching eastbound and down which is really funny


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Can you guys recommend one ?
> 
> I never watch tv , just movies but I 'm all out I think
> 
> ...


 Mind Hunter on Netflix :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

wow , I guess I'll be busy all weekend . 

Thank you !


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

True dectective

peaky blinders

banshee

fargo

narcos

luther

line of duty


----------



## comp07974 (Dec 12, 2012)

Taboo....Tom Hardys new one. Very good


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Vikings.

Was a bit slow on series 2-3 but it really has picked up 4-6. Went back to it as nothing else to watch, rly happy I did


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Im watching peaky blinders at the moment and it's good. I enjoyed breaking bad and prison break as well they are worth a watch


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

comp07974 said:


> Taboo....Tom Hardys new one. Very good


 Watched that one last year I think . Wasnt bad


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Tricky said:


> True dectective
> 
> peaky blinders
> 
> ...


 Yeah , true detective was the only one that I really enjoyed .

1 st season more


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Can you guys recommend one ?
> 
> I never watch tv , just movies but I 'm all out I think
> 
> ...


 Stranger things it's brilliant


----------



## roadkill187 (Jan 27, 2018)

the punisher is worth a watch


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Narcos

Game of Thrones

Vikings

Westworld

Breaking Bad

Punisher

The Crown (if you like the royals etc)


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Only got on to breaking bad a year ago and it was incredible, top 5 show of all time

i loved Luther too


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Jack of blades said:


> Stranger things it's brilliant


 Oh and stranger things yes, I still need to watch season 2. Season 1 was feckin awesome.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

DaPump said:


> Mind Hunter on Netflix :thumbup1:


 First glance I thought you said milf hunter :whistling:


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Peaky blinders

Lucifer

Narcos

Breaking Bad

To be honest there's that many things to watch now it's near impossible to watch them all. I can't do the one episode a week thing so I have to binge watch a full series in one sitting.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Oh, and 'Power'


----------



## comp07974 (Dec 12, 2012)

The walking dead....impossible to stop watching too... Think i spent 2 weeks in 2015 on the sofa catching up to season 4


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Watched a few in my time, albeit some are chick flick types but I'm very sure of my sexuality.
> 
> Prison break
> 
> ...


 Did not expect these.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Google

"IMDb best TV series"

They always have a tonne of lists. And descriptions and ratings.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

simonboyle said:


> Did not expect these.


 What did you expect haha


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Jakemaguire said:


> *Mom pov*


 Ma boi


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Westworld was brilliant surprised that hasn't been said.

Mindhunters on Netflix is also good, it's set in the 60's when the FBI first started psychological profiling on serial killers. It's a fictional program obv but they go around interviewing real serial killers (played by actors) like Ed Kemper, Ted Bundy, etc.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> What did you expect haha


 Just not them, but then I've watched more than one of those


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

simonboyle said:


> Just not them, but then I've watched more than one of those


 Ahhhh you see! I bet many have haha. Some are really good when you get into them though.


----------



## TommyP87 (Feb 18, 2017)

Another vote for Power. I'm half way through series 4. Very addictive.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

SwoleTip said:


> Only got on to breaking bad a year ago and it was incredible, top 5 show of all time
> 
> i loved Luther too


 It does start to slow down a lot though on the later series. First one was the best.


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Brittania is good watched the 1st 9 episodes already eagerly awaiting the rest


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

The walking dead, westworld, gotham, the mist


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

Been watching "Dark" on Netflix, pretty damn good. It is German so subtitles but if you like twighlight zone type themes then it is worth a watch.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Just finished Brittania , was enjoyable

starting stranger things now

did anyone watch the young pope ? Cant find final episodes

did they ever come out ?

x


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Boardwalk empire worth ago


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Power is easy to watch and very good just like banshee it's easy to watch and good. I can not recommend true deceive enough the first series is unreal. Luther is also a very good watch


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Tricky said:


> true deceive enough the first series is unreal.


 Agree with this. First season is excellent.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

I quite enjoyed the dexter series. Bates motel also.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

What is Greek TV like?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> What is Greek TV like?


 Sucks 

I never turn my tv on . My kids think its broken ha

and cable is not worth it either . They play the same movies over and over again


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Pepa pig or Masha and the Bear is all we watch


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Peaky blinders is my favourite to date and the Mrs loves it too

few people have recommended me power on Netflix so think that be my next watch!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Narcos

Power

Peaky blinders

Trailer Park boys

Eastbound and down

The A-team


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Has anyone seen Gomorrah ?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

bigchickenlover said:


> Pepa pig or Masha and the Bear is all we watch


 Wee girl is obsessed with masha. Not a bad watch to be fair.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Can you guys recommend one ?
> 
> I never watch tv , just movies but I 'm all out I think
> 
> ...


 No need for TV if you are with me :whistling:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

boutye911 said:


> Wee girl is obsessed with masha. Not a bad watch to be fair.


 I like it, think its funny, most things have adult humor in now.

Anything but Fireman Sam!!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

DaPump said:


> Mind Hunter on Netflix :thumbup1:


 fcuking excellent, really enjoying it, cheers for the heads up :thumb


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> fcuking excellent, really enjoying it, cheers for the heads up :thumb


 No worries! It's a belter...


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

The Wire, is very good. Also Spiral if you dont mind subs.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

Dirty Money is another good one!


----------



## THEFLASH (Feb 9, 2018)

AestheticManlet said:


> Watched a few in my time, albeit some are chick flick types but I'm very sure of my sexuality.
> 
> Prison break
> 
> ...


 The Flash

Shetland

Taboo

Law & Order SVU

Black Lightning

Luther

Longmire

Shades of Blue

Chicago PD

Silent Witness

Bates Motel


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

DaPump said:


> Mind Hunter on Netflix :thumbup1:


 I'm watching this now .

Very good

x


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Just finished watching 'Altered Carbon', good series where you're able to move your conciousness / memories into another body (sleeve)


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

anna1 said:


> I'm watching this now .
> 
> Very good
> 
> x


 Yeah I loved it! :thumbup1:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Been watching The Crown, really enjoyable and Princess Margaret is fit as f**k in it :wub:


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

Ozark is also quite good. Can't get into altered carbon, gave it three episodes.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

dannw said:


> The Wire, is very good. Also Spiral if you dont mind subs.


 Have been looking for the wire on my usual sites and I cant find it darn it .

Must be interesting. I see some of the script writers are retired police officers and reporters ?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Have been looking for the wire on my usual sites and I cant find it darn it .
> 
> Must be interesting. I see some of the script writers are retired police officers and reporters ?


 Psst... season 1


```
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QZv1_q6CUwSyfmmTFU9eh0978tgbK6xo
```
 Let me know once you've downloaded them so I can have my Gdrive storage back


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Psst... season 1
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 damn it .call me retarded but I don't know what to do with it !


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

safc49 said:


> Narcos
> 
> Power
> 
> ...


 Eastbound n down is my favourite!! Total class...


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> damn it .call me retarded but I don't know what to do with it !


 You can either right click the main folder name > download, or highlight all episodes > right click > download

Then use a player on your PC/Laptop like VLC Player to watch them


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> damn it .call me retarded but I don't know what to do with it !


 Oh you mean the link? lol

Clicky clicky :lol:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QZv1_q6CUwSyfmmTFU9eh0978tgbK6xo


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Oh you mean the link? lol
> 
> Clicky clicky :lol:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QZv1_q6CUwSyfmmTFU9eh0978tgbK6xo


 I think I did it :thumb

will let you know when I've downloaded everything . Thank you !


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I think I did it :thumb
> 
> will let you know when I've downloaded everything . Thank you !


 You go girl :lol:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

anna1 said:


> Can you guys recommend one ?
> 
> I never watch tv , just movies but I 'm all out I think
> 
> ...


 just on 3rd series of Power, thats mint!

Vikings is fecking brill too!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

anna1 said:


> Can you guys recommend one ?
> 
> I never watch tv , just movies but I 'm all out I think
> 
> ...


 Not read the thread but these where my last 2 things I watched. Totally different from each other but both good.

What was your verdict and what else have you watched since??

P.s Banshee is really good if you've not seen it yet and also Power


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

comp07974 said:


> The walking dead....impossible to stop watching too... Think i spent 2 weeks in 2015 on the sofa catching up to season 4


 I used to like it but they are milking that show to death though. same story, find a place to settle, protect from walkers, some other faction want to kill them.

At least move to a city, see a plane, find a working government, possible cure. No thought in that show now. Just a money spinner


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Working my way through The Mist atm, pretty good :thumbup1:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Not read the thread but these where my last 2 things I watched. Totally different from each other but both good.
> 
> What was your verdict and what else have you watched since??
> 
> P.s Banshee is really good if you've not seen it yet and also Power


 Brittania was surprisingly good but McMafia is more my kind of thing

Mindhunter was really good

Just started the wire but its so brutally honest I cant watch more than one episode at a time 

Power looks promising as well

x


----------



## didsmith (Sep 26, 2013)

Dark..german but with english subs but done on netflix...total mind f**k..brilliant..has been touted has a grown up stranger things but its more like back to the future..on acid

Counterpart..again mind f**k to the max but really love j k simmons and he is outstanding in this

series 3 of gomorrah has really upped the ante is just as vicious and cunning as the other series....spoiler alert...but those young kids are just being played with by genny and ciro and its brutal to watch

Stick with altered carbon...it does get better and i just love poe the raven hotels concierge...top banana..sir really needs to sign in...hahaha classic moment

Also as a blast from the bast the bbc and hbo i think did a series called Rome...with ray stevenson and tommy from trainspotting....that was really really good and well written...well worth a chase up

And not forgetting Babylon Berlin...was recently on sky...didnt think the germans had it in them to make this sort of outstanding telly...but that was truly epic


----------



## Redmachine (Oct 13, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Watched a few in my time, albeit some are chick flick types but I'm very sure of my sexuality.
> 
> Prison break
> 
> ...


 You sure you're not a 17 year old girl?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

didsmith said:


> Dark..german but with english subs but done on netflix...total mind f**k..brilliant..has been touted has a grown up stranger things but its more like back to the future..on acid
> 
> Counterpart..again mind f**k to the max but really love j k simmons and he is outstanding in this
> 
> ...


 Just started Dark . Much " darker " than the american version 

really interesting

thanx


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Redmachine said:


> You sure you're not a 17 year old girl?


 Took enough hormones these last few years, maybe my body is confused.

:lol:


----------



## elmerhoffman (Feb 26, 2018)

How to get away with murder


----------



## THEFLASH (Feb 9, 2018)

anna1 said:


> Brittania was surprisingly good but McMafia is more my kind of thing
> 
> Mindhunter was really good
> 
> ...


 Britainnia tried to copy GOT but on a budget of 1p. Looked atrocious


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Vikings is the bollox!!

Power well worth a watch!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

THEFLASH said:


> Britainnia tried to copy GOT but on a budget of 1p. Looked atrocious


 Well , I was expecting it much worse like most mainstream things but it wasnt bad

Just finished 7 Seconds and watching Waco now .

Both decent


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I'm about to start Black Mirror on Netflix


 Just checked this out after seeing your recommendation, watched the first episode, looking good so far. Good call.


----------



## Dutch75 (May 13, 2017)

Bish83 said:


> Just checked this out after seeing your recommendation, watched the first episode, looking good so far. Good call.


 It's a great series. Also good is Sinner and Mr Mercedes by Stephen King which have just started watching.


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

I've been watching one where an older lady walks in on a young teen whacking himself off then she tells him to strip naked and gives him a blowy then rides him like a space hopper??


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

DaPump said:


> I've been watching one where an older lady walks in on a young teen whacking himself off then she tells him to strip naked and gives him a blowy then rides him like a space hopper??


 Link?


----------



## DaPump (Aug 30, 2017)

SimpleLimit said:


> Link?


 Think it's something like xnxx? Or x hampster or you porn or porn hub or something like that...


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Seeing that guy in a film reminded me of Quarry ( not sure if it's been mentioned here already? )

1 st season especially was worth a watch

x


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

few years old now but worth a watch if you have not seen it ,Hannibal .


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Cherrypoppers vol 1-3


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DaPump said:


> I've been watching one where an older lady walks in on a young teen whacking himself off then she tells him to strip naked and gives him a blowy then rides him like a space hopper??


 Is that not just you recalling when your mum walked into your room?


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

Just started watching this..






Well actually 5 Episodes in, pretty funny.. ..must get back to watching ..


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Seems to have gone under the radar, but I've really enjoyed Longmire. A sort of modern day western series following a sherrif and his small group of deputies. No ultra action or violence or sex (which would usually count me out!) but good stories, great acting and a fantastic back-drop.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Also under the radar '19-2' - a really gritty and realistic cop show following a group of street cops in Canada. Some really jarring violence in it when you least expect.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

The sinner season two started start of August


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@anna1 you watched Ozdark on Netflix?

Was very good


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> @anna1 you watched Ozdark on Netflix?
> 
> Was very good


 Ozark ? Like in the trailer?

No I havent . I 'll look for it , thanx

x


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

anna1 said:


> Ozark ? Like in the trailer?
> 
> No I havent . I 'll look for it , thanx
> 
> x


 Yea is good, only one series so far but series 2 is out next month.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea is good, only one series so far but series 2 is out next month.


 Cast is brilliant too

I'll look it up tonight

x


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

anna1 said:


> Cast is brilliant too
> 
> I'll look it up tonight
> 
> x


 Yeah sorry I put ozdark it's ozark, yeah well worth watching it's very dark and some good twists, looking forward to second series, it says on Netflix it's out next month, will that be the whole series in one go or one episode a week you reckon?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah sorry I put ozdark it's ozark, yeah well worth watching it's very dark and some good twists, looking forward to second series, it says on Netflix it's out next month, will that be the whole series in one go or one episode a week you reckon?


 What , for me ? I'll watch the whole damn thing at once

can't wait a whole week lol

i don't think Netflix would release the whole season at once

x


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

anna1 said:


> What , for me ? I'll watch the whole damn thing at once
> 
> can't wait a whole week lol
> 
> ...


 Does my head in watching an episode a week I loose intrest.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Does my head in watching an episode a week I loose intrest.


 Yeah me too . That's why I prefer movies

x


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> it says on Netflix it's out next month, will that be the whole series in one go or one episode a week you reckon?


 @anna1

I've read it hits Netflix on 31st August and it will be the whole season


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

T3RBO said:


> I've read it hits Netflix on 31st August and it will be the whole season


 Yea? buzzing bro, how you know whole series?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea? buzzing bro, how you know whole series?


 Read it in the Sunday Express earlier :lol:

https://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv-radio/913889/ozark-season-2-release-date-trailer-cast-plot-netflix-jason-bateman


----------



## Frank bull (Dec 20, 2016)

Get shorty 8 out of 10


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

boutye911 said:


> Breaking bad
> 
> Sopranos
> 
> ...


 Love the sopranos , one of best ever :thumb


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

PSevens2017 said:


> Ozark on Netflix is very good


 Just to add, season 2 is being uploaded onto Netflix at the end of this month


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

anna1 said:


> What , for me ? I'll watch the whole damn thing at once
> 
> can't wait a whole week lol
> 
> ...


 Netflix always put the whole season up at once, Anna, so you'll be binging :thumb Thats my experience anyway. The whole season.

Also, currrently watching "Castle Rock" by Stephen King and directed by J J Abraham's (Star Wars films). Most of Kings stories happen in this sleepy town of Castle Rock. There are little nods to each of his books in this programme. I get it on Showbox app. Highly recommended


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

PSevens2017 said:


> Netflix always put the whole season up at once, Anna, so you'll be binging :thumb Thats my experience anyway. The whole season.
> 
> Also, currrently watching "Castle Rock" by Stephen King and directed by J J Abraham's (Star Wars films). Most of Kings stories happen in this sleepy town of Castle Rock. There are little nods to each of his books in this programme. I get it on Showbox app. Highly recommended


 Thanx oh I didn't know cause I usually watch everything on dodgy sites lol

x


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

There was a historic series about a strong independent Greek woman that I loved watching ages ago... Xena - Warrior Princess. I highly recommend.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> There was a historic series about a strong independent Greek woman that I loved watching ages ago... Xena - Warrior Princess. I highly recommend.


 Xena rocks

I remember in an episode they were supposed to be chanting in a temple and all they were saying was "kalimera , kalispera " ( goodmorning, good afternoon in greek )

it was hilarious 

x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> The sinner season two started start of August


 Couldnt find live links to ozark yesterday and I started the sinner .

It's really good actually

x


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Couldnt find live links to ozark yesterday and I started the sinner .
> 
> It's really good actually
> 
> x


 First series?

im watching the second, different story. Good so far.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> First series?
> 
> im watching the second, different story. Good so far.


 Just finished 1 season

x


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> First series?
> 
> im watching the second, different story. Good so far.


 Didn't know there was a season two, thanks :lol:


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

Not sure if it's been mentioned but I'm watching Power. Really good if you like gangsta, drug, cartel stuff!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> @anna1 you watched Ozdark on Netflix?
> 
> Was very good


 Just watched the first episode

It is very intriguing . Thanx


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Just finished watching Altered Carbon. Absolutely fantastic! Like watching a 10 hour high budget movie. If you liked Blade Runner and the like you'll love this. Great Sci-Fi story, lots of of action and lots of nudity!


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Kazza61 said:


> Just finished watching Altered Carbon. Absolutely fantastic! Like watching a 10 hour high budget movie. If you liked Blade Runner and the like you'll love this. Great Sci-Fi story, lots of of action and lots of nudity!


 +1 for Altered Carbon, really enjoyed that


----------



## Dutch75 (May 13, 2017)

Mr Mercedes. Can't recommend enough just gets better and better. Brendan Glesson is brilliant in it.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> Just finished watching Altered Carbon. Absolutely fantastic! Like watching a 10 hour high budget movie. If you liked Blade Runner and the like you'll love this. Great Sci-Fi story, lots of of action and lots of nudity





Cypionate said:


> +1 for Altered Carbon, really enjoyed that


 +2 Watched it a few weeks ago and absolutely loved it


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I just started Castle Rock and it looks promising

x


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Dutch75 said:


> Mr Mercedes. Can't recommend enough just gets better and better. Brendan Glesson is brilliant in it.


 Loved him in The Guard with Don Cheadle. Excellent film.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Only watched a couple of episodes of that but it's not bad

some pretty intense moments there so far


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Anybody who liked The Inbetweeners, just started watching White Gold on Netflix, with 2 of the same cast. Quite good/funny.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

American horror story

It just keeps getting better. Don't know how I hadn't watched this before

x


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

anna1 said:


> American horror story
> 
> It just keeps getting better. Don't know how I hadn't watched this before
> 
> x


 Ohh s**t, I'd forgotten about this. Watched the first season and loved it, need to pick it up again.

Currently re-watching House of Cards, every time Kevin Spacey does his fourth wall dialogue.. eesh. Definitely has a different feel to it now we know he's a dark horse!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ares said:


> Ohh s**t, I'd forgotten about this. Watched the first season and loved it, need to pick it up again.
> 
> Currently re-watching House of Cards, every time Kevin Spacey does his fourth wall dialogue.. eesh. Definitely has a different feel to it now we know he's a dark horse!


 House of cards is next on my list

lol at dark horse . Don't remember what the deal was . Someone remembered that 30 years ago Kevin groped his butt ?

horror story second season I just finished and I thought it was better than the first one .


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Just watched first episode of Godless - if you like westerns it's like a fantastic western movie. Can't wait for next episode.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

anna1 said:


> House of cards is next on my list
> 
> lol at dark horse . Don't remember what the deal was . Someone remembered that 30 years ago Kevin groped his butt ?
> 
> horror story second season I just finished and I thought it was better than the first one .


 Well yeah, he (allegedly) tried to bang a kid. He's also been reported as being a bit of a predator on set with male colleagues. It's a strange feeling, as he is/was one of my favorite actors, he's great in everything he's done. House of Cards is absolutely quality for the first couple of seasons but goes downhill pretty fast after that.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Kazza61 said:


> Just watched first episode of Godless - if you like westerns it's like a fantastic western movie. Can't wait for next episode.


 Yeah I liked this


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

Ares said:


> Well yeah, he (allegedly) tried to bang a kid. He's also been reported as being a bit of a predator on set with male colleagues. It's a strange feeling, as he is/was one of my favorite actors, he's great in everything he's done. House of Cards is absolutely quality for the first couple of seasons but goes downhill pretty fast after that.


 I think Kevin has been breaking arse hymens for some time on the sly.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Pimp said:


> I think Kevin has been breaking arse hymens for some time on the sly.


 Oh ah, he's definitely gay. It's one of those 'open secrets' I think, haha. Just wish he wasn't such a creep! Sort of taints how I see him, if that's somewhere he draws the energy and that for his darker performances, especially HoC.. it makes me feel dirty for liking him :lol:


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

Ares said:


> Oh ah, he's definitely gay. It's one of those 'open secrets' I think, haha. Just wish he wasn't such a creep! Sort of taints how I see him, if that's somewhere he draws the energy and that for his darker performances, especially HoC.. it makes me feel dirty for liking him :lol:


 ha, exactly. Look back at all his performances and he's 100% the creepy uncle predator you never wanted!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Just started watching Maniac on Netflix, it's proper fvcked up, loving it so far.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Eastenders


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Kazza61 said:


> Loved him in The Guard with Don Cheadle. Excellent film.


 Is it as good as don cheadles English accent?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

jake87 said:


> Is it as good as don cheadles English accent?


 No, Don plays an out of place American cop in Ireland. Definitely worth a watch.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Eastenders


 I last left it when Michelle was having Den's baby... has much happened since?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

T3RBO said:


> I last left it when Michelle was having Den's baby... has much happened since?


 Peggy sooked off Phil for a pint


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Frank bull said:


> Get shorty 8 out of 10


 Loving get shorty Chris o dowd and Ray Ramona are fantastic in it. It weird seeing chri s play the role of villain he got it bang on aswell. I almost feel sorry for amara in it.


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

I watched the affair on show box it's a series about an affair and the aftermath etc all told from all connected and involved parties from their point of view . not what I normally watch but I really enjoyed it. Looking forward to the new season.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

BelfastBound said:


> I watched the affair on show box it's a series about an affair and the aftermath etc all told from all connected and involved parties from their point of view . not what I normally watch but I really enjoyed it. Looking forward to the new season.


 Check your e2 mate x


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Heavyassweights said:


> Check your e2 mate x


 Haha honestly mate it's really good the missus out it on and I was thinking this is gonna be s**t but it was actually really really good


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

BelfastBound said:


> Haha honestly mate it's really good the missus out it on and I was thinking this is gonna be s**t but it was actually really really good


 It was your mrs idea to start watching a tv series about people having affairs??

I'd be invading her phone and emails pronto lol..


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Only watched a couple of episodes of that but it's not bad
> 
> some pretty intense moments there so far


 This is a good show, it raked in 10.4 million viewers on the first episode, which is a record not beat since 2002 on the BBC. The 6th and final episode airs tonight here in the UK.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

I've just finished watching season 4 of Bosch and would highly recommend

Brilliant and gritty police drama about a LAPD homicide detective


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

@anna1 have you seen taboo?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> @anna1 have you seen taboo?


 Yes I have . Wouldn't miss anything from Tom Hardy lol

x


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Archaic said:


> It was your mrs idea to start watching a tv series about people having affairs??
> 
> I'd be invading her phone and emails pronto lol..


 Don't start that, you'll give me a complex haha


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I thought this was British because of the funny accent lol , but it turns out it's Australian

only watched 2 episodes so far , but it looks interesting and some funny moments there

love the main character

x


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Been watching "The Haunting of Hill House", seems pretty good so far


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Only watched a couple of episodes of that but it's not bad
> 
> some pretty intense moments there so far


 Just finished season 1, I liked it. Could have been the next Bond this lad.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

SwoleTip said:


> Just finished season 1, I liked it. Could have been the next Bond this lad.


 Yeah , better than expected. Haven't seen the final episode yet

no spoilers !


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> Been watching "The Haunting of Hill House", seems pretty good so far


 Yeah loved that. More a creepy thriller that a horror. Great cast, a bit too much family dramatics in parts but definitely one to watch if you like the genre.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

GMDJ said:


> Yeah loved that. More a creepy thriller that a horror. Great cast, a bit too much family dramatics in part but definitely one to watch if you like the genre.


 Pretty much my view too, the trailer portrayed horror but the actual series is more drama with a touch of horror/thiller, but still good and gets you hooked


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

handmaid's tale

@anna1 you can be June when we roleplay


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Just finished Narcos Season 3 - definitely as good as the first two. I can't wait for Season 4 .....


----------



## Falc76 (Sep 28, 2014)

Get shorty


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

BelfastBound said:


> I watched the affair on show box it's a series about an affair and the aftermath etc all told from all connected and involved parties from their point of view . not what I normally watch but I really enjoyed it. Looking forward to the new season.


 Totally never saw the end of the latest series coming was a shocker.

Don't see where the program goes from here though to be honest without one of the 2 main characters.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Archaic said:


> It was your mrs idea to start watching a tv series about people having affairs??
> 
> I'd be invading her phone and emails pronto lol..


 You want to be smelling her underwear for another man's dick stink asap


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

jake87 said:


> You want to be smelling her underwear for another man's dick stink asap


 Not something I'd 'want' to do - but yeah, I'd probably would. Just to be certain!


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Caught the first three episodes of Season 6 Ray Donovan last night...

A must watch if you haven't see the other five


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Weds has to be my least favourite day.

Absolutely dead for day biz and also evening going out.

No night classes.

Nuffin on the tel-leh.

Time for a box set DVD.

HBO Oz I think.

Once you pop you can't stop.


----------



## Frank bull (Dec 20, 2016)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Weds has to be my least favourite day.
> 
> Absolutely dead for day biz and also evening going out.
> 
> ...


 Coronation street mate


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

The last of the summer wine


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Just watched the first episode of "Origin" last night, looks like it might be ok, plot is a group of people who left earth to wipe their pasts are put into deep sleep on a spaceship until they reach their destination, but they are woken up early still in deep space and bad things are happening on the ship


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Ive just finished the first season of Mayans MC, pretty good but not as good as sons of anarchy.

Ray Donavan is good too

as for older series, Dexter, lost, breaking bad, sons of anarchy, sopranos are among my favs


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Watched a good film last night, forgot what it's called.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Jonk891 said:


> Watched a good film last night, forgot what it's called.


 Never mind... this is the 'good series' thread anyway


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Haunting of hill house. Netflix.

Enjoy.


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

T3RBO said:


> Never mind... this is the 'good series' thread anyway


 Is there a good film thread


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jonk891 said:


> Is there a good film thread


 Yes ! But we also post junk films lol

x


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Yes ! But we also post junk films lol
> 
> x


 There is to, I've even posted on there. Heads gone, lack of sleep lol


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

If you like a bit of dark comedy, season 1 of Happy! is awesome... season 2 coming soon


----------



## Frank bull (Dec 20, 2016)

Still game , very funny programme


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Escape at Dannemora .

best I've seen in a while

x


----------



## Plate1 (Jun 15, 2018)

Just started watching boardwalk empire, pretty good tbf


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Dirty Money is a good one. It's a documentary series. 2nd episode was on payday loans and one payday loan company was getting closed down. This episode genuinely made me angry, the guy who ran the company was acting like he was the victim and I wanted to punch him square in the face.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

anna1 said:


> Brittania was surprisingly good but porno is more my kind of thing
> 
> MILF-Hunter was really good
> 
> ...


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Currently watching breaking bad. Well binge watching. Great series


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Currently watching Brokeback Mountain. Well binge watching. Great watch


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

The-Real-Deal said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

True detective

might have been mentioned before here

1st season was the best I think

3rd starts a little slow but I really did enjoy it . Great cast as well

x


----------



## SCOOB-GUNS (Feb 9, 2019)

Prison break & breaking bad

the walking dead

my favourite ultimate box sets

but I do love my fast an furious films ?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm up to date with Walking Dead - and to be fair each season is a little bit worse than the last. Altered Carbon was fantastic. Hanna was good too. Enjoyed Mayans MC but preferred Sons of Anarchy. Love, Death and Robots was brilliant. Star Trek Discovery is nicely finding its stride in season two.

So what next? Any good new action or sci-fi series coming up I might have missed?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

The Act .

If this is a true story there are some pretty f"cked up people out there

x


----------



## BennyBlanco (Jul 4, 2018)

Justified was really good, takes about 5-6 episodes into s1 to start into a story though, after that it was one of my fave shows.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I forgot to add Banshee. What a brilliant series that was!


----------



## Rhinoceros (Mar 24, 2018)

Watching Narcos now it's unreal


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Rhinoceros said:


> Watching Narcos now it's unreal


 Yeah it's brilliant, there is narcos Mexico on Netflix that's good aswel and another true storey series about one of Escobars hitman in jail after he died, called JJ forgot what series is called.


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Kazza61 said:


> I forgot to add Banshee. What a brilliant series that was!


 Banshee one of the best series ever.


----------



## Rhinoceros (Mar 24, 2018)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah it's brilliant, there is narcos Mexico on Netflix that's good aswel and another true storey series about one of Escobars hitman in jail after he died, called JJ forgot what series is called.


 Yeah I watched the first one by accident looking for this Pablo series. Up to where he has a prison made for himself haha


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

"The man with the massive penis". It's a documentary about my life. Pretty good viewing for the intellectuals amongst you.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> "The man with the massive penis". It's a documentary about my life. Pretty good viewing for the intellectuals amongst you.


 IMDB says it's only 2 minutes long and only gives it 3.5.......


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

The Wire


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

Cobra Kai is one of the best series out there if you liked the original Karate Kid film.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> IMDB says it's only 2 minutes long and only gives it 3.5.......


 Brilliant reply.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chernobyl . Just started it but looks promising


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

anna1 said:


> Chernobyl . Just started it but looks promising


 I wonder if they'll manage to squeeze in the old joke about about why you shouldn't wear underpants from Ukraine? (Because Chenobyl fallout)


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Just catching up with the first 4 seasons of Line of Duty. Although I've just seen 5 (and seen others), had to recap on others to see what I missed the 1st time.

Midway through 1st season of Deadwood. That's pretty good if you like things from Western era (cowboys n...... better say Native Americans).

Not sure if anyone is watching The Looming Tower on bbc2 at the moment. They're showing it week by week. Soon be able to binge it on bbc iPlayer once it's finished. I streamed it a while back. Highly recommend it.

Tin star is pretty good. Saw 1st season last month. Started 2nd season but took a break.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

PSevens2017 said:


> Just catching up with the first 4 seasons of Line of Duty. Although I've just seen 5 (and seen others), had to recap on others to see what I missed the 1st time.
> 
> Midway through 1st season of Deadwood. That's pretty good if you like things from Western era (cowboys n...... better say Native Americans).
> 
> ...


 Did same with in the line of duty mate, watched series 5 first and really enjoyed it, I've gone back and started on season 1 now.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

A few episodes into The Oath and I'm very impressed. Cop gangs, drugs, vice, violence - it ticks all the boxes.

On the other hand is anyone still watching American Gods? I stuck with it through Season 1 but half way through episode 1 of season 2 I decided enough was enough. Just doesn't make enough sense to justify the time watching it.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

chernobyl is pretty decent


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

monkeybiker said:


> chernobyl is pretty decent


 I don't watch many docudramas but really enjoyed this. Unfortunately I'm old enough to remember it quite well. When it happened and the news broke my then form tutor at school (a physics/chemistry teacher) was the first person to comment how it was likely that radiation was likely to come as far as the uk. I didn't believe him at the time, but he was right. I was 13 years old.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

monkeybiker said:


> chernobyl is pretty decent


 Agreed mate, very good.

Looking forward to the final one next week. Last weeks (episode 4) really made me think, it was mental.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> Agreed mate, very good.
> 
> Looking forward to the final one next week. Last weeks (episode 4) really made me think, it was mental.


 Watching it you think it's been made dramatic but apparently it's meant to be very true to life.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

monkeybiker said:


> Watching it you think it's been made dramatic but apparently it's meant to be very true to life.


 I know mate, I agree. What got me was where they had 3000+ soldiers doing 90 seconds a time on the roof. Really brings home how bad it was.

Mental!!


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

How to get away with murder is very good... Just started binge watching on Netflix. Four series with 15 episodes in each that are about 40 mins long


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

landerson said:


> How to get away with murder is very good... Just started binge watching on Netflix. Four series with 15 episodes in each that are about 40 mins long


 Was just about to mention this. I started watching it about 6 months ago just bout to get back into it. Hope my Netflix still shows where I left off :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just started watching 'Dead to me' enjoyable, lots of twists and turns so far.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Season 2 of Bad Blood has just started on Netflix. Quite enjoyed the first one.

Season 2 - they have a couple of extremely poor actors in it that I find very funny. Kim Coates is the lead. He's really good in this.

On Netflix also - just started watching "When they see us". Now on 2nd episode. Some cracking acting in this. Really good. It's a limited series of 4 episodes. About 70-75 mins for first 3 episodes and 90 mins for 4th.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Black Monday on Sky Atlantic is really funny and really clever - highly recommended.

Just finished Season 1 of The Oath and it is consistently excellent.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Black Monday on Sky Atlantic is really funny and really clever - highly recommended.
> 
> Just finished Season 1 of The Oath and it is consistently excellent.


 Just watched a few episodes of the Oath . What the hell ? Those people haven't had a single day of normal work so far lol


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

If it hasn't been mentioned yet You on Netflix is a good watch.


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

Iron fist on netflix is good, just started watching it with the mrs, about a rich family who own billions die in a plane crash in the Himalayas but the son survives and gets trained by monk warriors and goes back to America, it's made by marvel so good watch :thumb


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

Really liking Mary kills people watching it show box


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

PSevens2017 said:


> Season 2 of Bad Blood has just started on Netflix. Quite enjoyed the first one.
> 
> Season 2 - they have a couple of extremely poor actors in it that I find very funny. Kim Coates is the lead. He's really good in this.
> 
> On Netflix also - just started watching "When they see us". Now on 2nd episode. Some cracking acting in this. Really good. It's a limited series of 4 episodes. About 70-75 mins for first 3 episodes and 90 mins for 4th.


 Just watched " When they see us "

what a heartbreaking story and incredible acting there

have been crying all afternoon

thanks for that lol


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Just watched " When they see us "
> 
> what a heartbreaking story and incredible acting there
> 
> ...


 That was amazing wasn't it? That prosecutor should have been put up on charges I thought


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BelfastBound said:


> That was amazing wasn't it? That prosecutor should have been put up on charges I thought


 I'm surprised she wasn't lynched to tell you the truth


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

babyarm said:


> If it hasn't been mentioned yet You on Netflix is a good watch.


 Who?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Just watched " When they see us "
> 
> what a heartbreaking story and incredible acting there
> 
> ...


 Welcome, Anna. What a heartless cad I am, ruining your Sunday and leaving you on a rollercoaster of emotions. My work here is done :thumb

Serious note (not that your emotions aren't a serious matter), it was incredibly good acting by those young lads. The prosecutor & seedy, fat scumbag cops really wound me up. It reminded me of the other documentary on Netflix "Making a murderer" and how the cops were with Brendan Dassey, the nephew.


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

PSevens2017 said:


> Welcome, Anna. What a heartless cad I am, ruining your Sunday and leaving you on a rollercoaster of emotions. My work here is done :thumb
> 
> Serious note (not that your emotions aren't a serious matter), it was incredibly good acting by those young lads. The prosecutor & seedy, fat scumbag cops really wound me up. It reminded me of the other documentary on Netflix "Making a murderer" and how the cops were with Brendan Dassey, the nephew.


 How that kid Brendan is still rotting away in a cell even with all the information which has came to light not to mention Brendan was cleared for release last year I think but is still locked up. What a country "the land of the free"


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

BelfastBound said:


> How that kid Brendan is still rotting away in a cell even with all the information which has came to light not to mention Brendan was cleared for release last year I think but is still locked up. What a country "the land of the free"


 I know. It's disgusting. How they can see it as the the law/justice is beyond me.

His uncle had that massive $35mill lawsuit against the cops for the first wrongful incarceration. Then they charged him for the 2nd offence. They can't allow Stephen to be free to pursue that.


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

PSevens2017 said:


> I know. It's disgusting. How they can see it as the the law/justice is beyond me.
> 
> His uncle had that massive $35mill lawsuit against the cops for the first wrongful incarceration. Then they charged him for the 2nd offence. They can't allow Stephen to be free to pursue that.


 That's exactly what it is mate. When it all comes down to it it's about the money!! I hope he gets out and fu**ing cripples their cities judicial system and takes them to the c,earners. Absolutely horrific and disgusting. There are so many wrongful convictions. I remember one guy called Troy Anthony Davis sat on death row in Georgia all the witness recanted all their statements saying the cops made them say his name or they would implicate them in the murder. So he was convicted in the strength of them witnesses he was executed in November 2011 even tho all the doubt was there on his guilt it stinks and from it I've never trusted that cops that should never have happened he won't be the first and defo won't be the fu**ing last either. Scum!


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> Who?


 Boo!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

babyarm said:


> Boo!


 Never heard of him


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> Never heard of him


 He's heard of YOU!


----------



## D4V33 (Feb 23, 2016)

Just finished watching "When they see us" on Netflix.

It's only about 5 episodes. True story. Well worth a watch.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Someone had suggested " the wire " here , started it and now I'm hooked lol

Older but very interesting. Basically about the gangs in Baltimore that could be anywhere really x


----------



## Stinking Dylan (Dec 12, 2018)

Chernobyl is probably the best series I've seen, superb.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Stinking Dylan said:


> Chernobyl is probably the best series I've seen, superb.


 3rd episode in. Wasn't going to watch it as I didn't fancy it. Glad I did. Harrowing as fcuk but really well acted. Scary what actually happened.

I think they're showing a real documentary about it as well. Sky Atlantic I think it's on.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Second season of dark is out finally ! ( for whoever was watching it )

now all I need is the next season of mindhunters and I'm happy lol


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

anna1 said:


> now all I need is the next season of mindhunters and I'm happy lol


 I can't wait... starts in August apparently


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

TERBO said:


> I can't wait... starts in August apparently


 Don't know why they had to wait so long


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Don't know why they had to wait so long


 Mind games :lol:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Yep, When They See Us is brilliant. Cheers for the mention guys.

Killing eve next!


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> Yep, When They See Us is brilliant. Cheers for the mention guys.
> 
> *Killing eve next!*


 You will not be disappointed. Jodie Comer is outstanding!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

PSevens2017 said:


> You will not be disappointed. Jodie Comer is outstanding!


 Just watched season 1 and 2, really good. A dark comedy type show.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

The Looming Tower is a belter - unbelievable but true story of how the CIA and FBI totally failed to work together in the run up to 9/11.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Really enjoyed Catch-22 x


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

I enjoyed knightfall for anyone that like there olden day stuff, it's about the knights Templars, pretty brutal in parts.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm hoping this is as good as it looks


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Ares said:


> I'm hoping this is as good as it looks


 Looks awesome, good shout :thumbup1:


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Matt6210 said:


> I enjoyed knightfall for anyone that like there olden day stuff, it's about the knights Templars, pretty brutal in parts.


 Might give that a punt.

Reminds me of


----------



## D4V33 (Feb 23, 2016)

Stranger things season 3 on Netflix


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

"The Boys" has just been released and having just watched episode 1 I can you all it is absolutely awesome!!


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> "The Boys" has just been released and having just watched episode 1 I can you all it is absolutely awesome!!


 Starting watching it last night mate... loving it too :thumb


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Kazza61 said:


> "The Boys" has just been released and having just watched episode 1 I can you all it is absolutely awesome!!





TERBO said:


> Starting watching it last night mate... loving it too :thumb


 What's it about? Whst you watching it on? I need a new series.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> What's it about? Whst you watching it on? I need a new series.


 It's about a world where the superheroes are a bunch of right fvckers. It's on Amazon Prime I think (and all good torrent download sites)


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Kazza61 said:


> It's about a world where the superheroes are a bunch of right fvckers. It's on Amazon Prime I think (and all good torrent download sites)


 Ill give it a miss mate, Not into all the superhero stuff


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Ill give it a miss mate, Not into all the superhero stuff


 It's good because it's so difference to most other superhero shows


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> What's it about? Whst you watching it on? I need a new series.


 Buried


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Kazza61 said:


> "The Boys" has just been released and having just watched episode 1 I can you all it is absolutely awesome!!


 Gets 9.1/ 10 on IMDB. I'll watch anything they rate over 7.

Cheers la


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Endomorph84 said:


> Gets 9.1/ 10 on IMDB. I'll watch anything they rate over 7.
> 
> Cheers la


 Got Karl Urban in it and I'll watch anything he's in. (No ****. Probably).


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Kazza61 said:


> Got Karl Urban in it and I'll watch anything he's in. (No ****. Probably).


 Just googled him. I'll probably watch anything he's been in. (Slight ****, no probably about it).


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

as long as you dont mind subs Gomorrah is a good watch


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Stranger things(the best series I've seen)

Suits

Power

Designated survivor although the series 3 was odd

House of cards if designated survivor isn't gritty enough

Started sons of anarchy, I like how they deal with unprincipled people

Lost in space is OK

Luke cage proper bore fest


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Ill give it a miss mate, Not into all the superhero stuff


 Me neither, can't stand them but the high ratings for this made me give it a look. It certainly is different, all the super heros are all cu**s so it really isn't a super hero show as such.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

GMDJ said:


> Me neither, can't stand them but the high ratings for this made me give it a look. It certainly is different, all the super heros are all cu**s so it really isn't a super hero show as such.


 Was a huge fan of the comics. The "creative license" they've taken with the series is a bit pish.

They've kept the violence but got rid of the really enjoyable and important plot points.

Plus some of the twists already.

Shame.


----------



## comp07974 (Dec 12, 2012)

I will see what this new boys show is about, not the one with nake ****'s


----------



## Stinking Dylan (Dec 12, 2018)

I really don't like any superhero stuff, but I'll have a go with 'boys' due to the amount of recommendations.

Enjoying 'another life' at the moment.


----------



## comp07974 (Dec 12, 2012)

Stinking Dylan said:


> I really don't like any superhero stuff, but I'll have a go with 'boys' due to the amount of recommendations.
> 
> Enjoying 'another life' at the moment.


 Got to say I've just watched episode 1 of "the boys" and safe to say it's like no marvel or DC. Will be watching another 1 or 2 tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

comp07974 said:


> Got to say I've just watched episode 1 of "the boys"


 I've watched them all... now only got to wait 15-21 months before season 2 starts


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> Ill give it a miss mate, Not into all the superhero stuff


 I dont like superhero stuff either.

We are our own heroes, right?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I want to see a series where Good doesn't win against Evil.

Suggestions?

(inb4 someone suggests I simply watch the news)


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I want to see a series where Good doesn't win against Evil.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> (inb4 someone suggests I simply watch the news)


 No occupying forces have ever beat the Afghans. Plenty of documentaries there. They sent the Russians packing followed by the brits and Americans and many more prior


----------



## comp07974 (Dec 12, 2012)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I want to see a series where Good doesn't win against Evil.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> (inb4 someone suggests I simply watch the news)


 Boys is worth a watch for you then dude, the good are evil :lol:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

comp07974 said:


> Boys is worth a watch for you then dude, the good are evil :lol:


 If I had super powers I would be an absolute c**t. I think most would if they are honest.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Tricky said:


> No occupying forces have ever beat the Afghans. Plenty of documentaries there. They sent the Russians packing followed by the brits and Americans and many more prior


 Yeah, they don't give a f**k about nosy busybody invaders. That doesn't make them evil though.

Sadly, I've found IRL (UK civvy biz dealings) that they bargain you down so much that the pleasure of doing biz is removed and the service you provide becmes a drudgery. THAT makes them evil!


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> If I had super powers I would be an absolute c**t. I think most would if they are honest.


 So you'd be a politician then?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Just about to watch the last episode of 'The Night of'. It's from 2016 but came across it on Sky Atlantic (I think). I have now tv Entertainment & movie package. It's in Entertainment. Pretty sure they've just added it. John Turturro & Riz Ahmed lead cast. @anna1 think you will like this once you've returned from sunning yourself. Highly recommend it. Great acting!

Got into episode 3 of 'Manifest' but decided some of the acting is [email protected] I might go back to it. Great idea for storyline.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

PSevens2017 said:


> Just about to watch the last episode of 'The Night of'. It's from 2016 but came across it on Sky Atlantic (I think). I have now tv Entertainment & movie package. It's in Entertainment. Pretty sure they've just added it. John Turturro & Riz Ahmed lead cast. @anna1 think you will like this once you've returned from sunning yourself. Highly recommend it. Great acting!
> 
> Got into episode 3 of 'Manifest' but decided some of the acting is [email protected] I might go back to it. Great idea for storyline.


 I love John Torturo . Will look it up . Thank you ! x


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

some good ones are:

Band Of Brothers (one of my all time favourites)

Breaking Bad/Better Call Saul

Boardwalk Empire

Fear Walking dead (if you dont like the walking dead, leave it) Wouldnt say its quality but something to binge watch.

Narcos

Peaky Blinders

Stranger things


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

@anna1 Mindhunter Season 2 starts on Friday


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm late to the Netflix party. Watched after life and all of its always sunny in California. Looking for my next series now!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

TERBO said:


> @anna1 Mindhunter Season 2 starts on Friday


 Oh crap ! I'll have to find steady wifi connection where I am and watch that ! x


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

TERBO said:


> @anna1 Mindhunter Season 2 starts on Friday


 Is it just me that immediately read this as milfhunter?

Maybeslightlyintoolderbirds


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

rbduk said:


> Is it just me that immediately read this as milfhunter?
> 
> Maybeslightlyintoolderbirds


 Haha . You're not the only one .

Great show by the way , hope season 2 is just as good x


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Haha . You're not the only one .
> 
> Great show by the way , hope season 2 is just as good x


 Same , the inspiration is priceless


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

rbduk said:


> Same , the inspiration is priceless


 Heard Faliraki is packed by the way  seems you'll have a good time


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Heard Faliraki is packed by the way  seems you'll have a good time


 Packed with horny milfs looking for a slightly chubby, cocky lad with dimples? Can't wait!!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

rbduk said:


> Packed with horny milfs looking for a slightly chubby, cocky lad with dimples? Can't wait!!


 Dimples? Oh , yeah we got a winner


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Dimples? Oh , yeah we got a winner


 They're my backup for when the charm isn't quite cutting it


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

not long finished 'the boys' - not bad and makes a change from most hero genre

rewatching 'hannibal' -worth watching just for the angels scene

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2243973/


----------



## arnold reeves (Aug 14, 2019)

orange is the new black ??


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Currently watching Episode 2 of Mindhunter season 2. Had to watch last episode of season 1 as reminder. Great show.

Peaky blinders returns bank holiday weekend on bbc1. 1st episode on Sunday at 9pm, 2nd episode the night after at. 9-30pm. Such a great show.


----------



## D4V33 (Feb 23, 2016)

Money Heist on Netflix is really good! Well worth a watch.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

arnold reeves said:


> orange is the new black ??


 Pffft!

Pay money to watch uglies and fatties?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

TERBO said:


> @anna1 Mindhunter Season 2 starts on Friday


 Watched 9 episodes already. Is it over ? Don't tell me it's over


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Watched 9 episodes already. Is it over ? Don't tell me it's over


 Goes quick doesn't it... no confirmation for season 3 as yet


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

TERBO said:


> Goes quick doesn't it... no confirmation for season 3 as yet


 [email protected] ! I waited 2 years for this ?

Want to see what that little perv is up to lol


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Bad Blood is quite good.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Watched the boys. Need to watch a few episodes to get into it but not bad. They are all roided up so @Matt6210 might like it


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Fatboy80 said:


> Bad Blood is quite good.


 I enjoyed Season 1 but two episodes into Season 2 was enough for me.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

PSevens2017 said:


> Just about to watch the last episode of 'The Night of'. It's from 2016 but came across it on Sky Atlantic (I think). I have now tv Entertainment & movie package. It's in Entertainment. Pretty sure they've just added it. John Turturro & Riz Ahmed lead cast. @anna1 think you will like this once you've returned from sunning yourself. Highly recommend it. Great acting!
> 
> Got into episode 3 of 'Manifest' but decided some of the acting is [email protected] I might go back to it. Great idea for storyline.


 Just finished " the Night of "

thanks for the recommendation

quality watch x


----------



## BelfastMuscle (Jan 6, 2017)

The Affair

4 weddings and a funeral

The Body series created by Blumhouse all different feature length stories. (Just fu**ing with you) is my fav.

City On A Hill


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Just watched the first episode of Pennyworth. If you can get over the exaggerated British accents it looks like a really entertaining series. It's about the early life of Alfred Pennyworth, who goes on to become Batman's butler.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Can't be assed reading the whole thread and probably well behind but I've watched a fair few episodes of narcos recently and that's decent as long as you can read or understand Spanish.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

MrBrightside said:


> Can't be assed reading the whole thread and probably well behind but I've watched a fair few episodes of narcos recently and that's decent as long as you can read or understand Spanish.


 Season 4 out yet ?


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

anna1 said:


> Season 4 out yet ?


 No idea. I'm still on 2 I think. Pablo is in big trouble!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

anna1 said:


> Season 4 out yet ?


 No idea, I can't even remember which seasons I've watched. Really enjoyed the ones I watched tho.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

If you want some simple humour , it's always sunny in Philadelphia, gets even better when Danny devito joins


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I binged watched all of it in a couple of weeks. Had me in stitches


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Might have already mentioned it, can't remmeber, pissed


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

rbduk said:


> I binged watched all of it in a couple of weeks. Had me in stitches


 Was quite keen to watch until I read it's 13 seasons, 144 episodes and season 14 starts end September lol


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

TERBO said:


> Was quite keen to watch until I read it's 13 seasons, 144 episodes and season 14 starts end September lol


 The episodes are only 20 mins lol. It's easy to fly through


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

anna1 said:


> Season 4 out yet ?


 I'm actually still on season 1! That boy has just blown up on the plane.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

MrBrightside said:


> I'm actually still on season 1! That boy has just blown up on the plane.


 I thought Season 1 was the best

looking forward to 5 now . Some big names there


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

anna1 said:


> I thought Season 1 was the best
> 
> looking forward to 5 now . Some big names there


 Don't get bigger than the guy who killed Patrick swayze in Ghost!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MrBrightside said:


> Don't get bigger than the guy who killed Patrick swayze in Ghost!


 Did he play the cop who phoebe was with in Friends?


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

rbduk said:


> I'm late to the Netflix party. Watched after life and all of its always sunny in California. Looking for my next series now!


 Same had it about a month, Afterlife was the reason i got it. Watch Peaky Blinders, it's foooorkin mint, never fancied it but it's the bollocks


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Did he play the cop who phoebe was with in Friends?


 No mate. He doesn't look very Colombian does he?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

D 4 Damage said:


> Same had it about a month, Afterlife was the reason i got it. Watch Peaky Blinders, it's foooorkin mint, never fancied it but it's the bollocks


 Peaky blinders is in my list. Not really watched any Netflix since starting back st the gym proper. My 3 am tv binges are out the window !


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

Guzman I think the guys surname is off narcos/ghost


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

MrBrightside said:


> Guzman I think the guys surname is off narcos/ghost


 Who do you mean ? Guy playing Pablo ?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Been watching this






Kind of reminds me of the Kray twins movie


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MrBrightside said:


> No mate. He doesn't look very Colombian does he?


 I was thinking the character played by Carl Bruner.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

There is 300+ repies here so I'm gonna say Preacher is decent if no one has mentioned it yet haha


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

rbduk said:


> Peaky blinders is in my list. Not really watched any Netflix since starting back st the gym proper. My 3 am tv binges are out the window !


 Watch it with the misses mate, she'll probably end up bashing her self over the main guy in it, I know mine did.....


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

anna1 said:


> Who do you mean ? Guy playing Pablo ?





BLUE(UK) said:


> I was thinking the character played by Carl Bruner.


 This ****er


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MrBrightside said:


> This ****er


 I was thinking this ****er


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I was thinking this ****er
> 
> View attachment 174773


 He's in narcos?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MrBrightside said:


> Don't get bigger than the guy who killed Patrick swayze in Ghost!





BLUE(UK) said:


> Did he play the cop who phoebe was with in Friends?





MrBrightside said:


> No mate. He doesn't look very Colombian does he?





MrBrightside said:


> He's in narcos?


 No, I thought he was in 'Friends' and 'Ghost'.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

BLUE(UK) said:


> No, I thought he was in 'Friends' and 'Ghost'.


 Haha s**t! Serious wires crossed!

It's actually Rick aviles who was in ghost. The guy who killed Patrick swayze. I thought it was the guy who's pic I posted who's in narcos.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MrBrightside said:


> Haha s**t! Serious wires crossed!


 That's what I thought. :lol:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I mentioned Pennyworth a while back. I'd only watched one episode then but I've done a few now and it's brilliant. Maybe one or two on here remember the TV Series The Avengers - it definitely has that sort of feel. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Kazza61 said:


> I mentioned Pennyworth a while back. I'd only watched one episode then but I've done a few now and it's brilliant. Maybe one or two on here remember the TV Series The Avengers - it definitely has that sort of feel. Definitely worth a look.


 I've watched a few episodes now and it's really good.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

D4V33 said:


> Money Heist on Netflix is really good! Well worth a watch.


 watched season 1 (15 episodes) of the original. Netflix broke it up into 2 seasons i believe. Will start season 3 this weekend

Can't understand why all the dumb yanks wanted to have dubbed english audio. Retarded

I hope Season 3 has the option of spanish audio and english subs!



> On 01/08/2019 at 3:32 PM, monkeybiker said:
> 
> If I had super powers I would be an absolute c**t. I think most would if they are honest.


 true.

Captain "GoodyTwoShoes" America is the biggest Fanny of a superhero of all time.

I was rooting for Thanos all the way through Avengers


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Brassic - sort of a northern lock stock , just finished watching and worth a look .

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt9174582/


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

The deuce was nice

haven't watched all seasons though x


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Started watching 'Aquarius' the other day. Bit late to the party but it held my attention.

Got to say, for anyone not seen/started it yet, Mindhunter is quality.

On the theme of serial killers, The Ted Bundy files is a 4 part documentary on Netflix. Not necessarily a tv series but just about. And, fck me, it's unbelievable. A pure and utter piece of sh1t. Probably repeating myself recommending this.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

PSevens2017 said:


> Started watching 'Aquarius' the other day. Bit late to the party but it held my attention.
> 
> Got to say, for anyone not seen/started it yet, Mindhunter is quality.
> 
> On the theme of serial killers, The Ted Bundy files is a 4 part documentary on Netflix. Not necessarily a tv series but just about. And, fck me, it's unbelievable. A pure and utter piece of sh1t. Probably repeating myself recommending this.


 Aquarius ? That's my sign . I shall watch . Is it evil ?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Aquarius ? That's my sign . I shall watch . Is it evil ?


 Mine too!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

rbduk said:


> Mine too!


 Should have known you wacko


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Aquarius ? That's my sign . I shall watch . Is it evil ?


 Mmmm, I'm 3 episodes in. Not very evil. Based in the 60s. David 'X files' Duchovny plays a cop on search for Charles Manson. I won't say anymore. Worth a watch, Anna.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

PSevens2017 said:


> Mmmm, I'm 3 episodes in. Not very evil. Based in the 60s. David 'X files' Duchovny plays a cop on search for Charles Manson. I won't say anymore. Worth a watch, Anna.


 Watched the trailer. Looks good . x


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

PSevens2017 said:


> Mmmm, I'm 3 episodes in. Not very evil. Based in the 60s. David 'X files' Duchovny plays a cop on search for Charles Manson. I won't say anymore. Worth a watch, Anna.


 I used to fancy the ginger bird in the x files. Can't remember her name now


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

anna1 said:


> Watched the trailer. Looks good . x


 Have you watched 'The Staircase' & 'Making a Murderer?' Both very good.

An old one but a good one is 'Homeland'.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

rbduk said:


> I used to fancy the ginger bird in the x files. Can't remember her name now


 Gillian Anderson.

I remember something like 20 years ago, she was voted worlds most beautiful woman in FHM. Something like that. Thought that was a stretch.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

PSevens2017 said:


> Have you watched 'The Staircase' & 'Making a Murderer?' Both very good.
> 
> An old one but a good one is 'Homeland'.


 No , I haven't that's a lot of homework lol . I think I'll start with Homeland


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

anna1 said:


> No , I haven't that's a lot of homework lol . I think I'll start with Homeland


 First two are real life. Staircase is one season. Making a Murderer (which is brilliant) is two seasons.

Homeland is acted - 7 seasons.

Hear from you in December then :thumb


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

PSevens2017 said:


> Gillian Anderson.
> 
> I remember something like 20 years ago, she was voted worlds most beautiful woman in FHM. Something like that. Thought that was a stretch.


 Yeah I wouldn't go that far. She's deffo look better with me hanging out of her either way


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

rbduk said:


> Yeah I wouldn't go that far. She's deffo look better with me hanging out of her either way


 I trust with a single/double bicep pose (Christian Slater - American Psycho styleee)!!!!


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

Top boy summer house season 1&2

Top boy season 1

Animal kingdom ( sick program about the codey family ) 4 seasons

The start up

sneaky Pete

casting couch

casting couch female agents


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Stranger things is really good, especially if you've read the Bible.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Stranger things is really good, especially if you've read the Bible.


 Read the what?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

rbduk said:


> Read the what?


 Blasphemy is it...

Repent heathen! For the end is nigh.... :tongue:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Stranger things is really good, especially if you've read the Bible.


 I'm up to date on that, but what does the bible have in common with it?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

jake87 said:


> I'm up to date on that, but what does the bible have in common with it?


 They're both quite good stories with no basis in reality.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

jake87 said:


> I'm up to date on that, but what does the bible have in common with it?


 There are many parallels to the bible in this. Eleven represents Eve and her fall into the occult (through her programming by a nefarious group - fallen angels) and the eating of the tree of the knowledge of good and evil. Remember the scene where she gets pulled into the tree and the beast goes after her and her friend tries to save her and has his eyes opened as well shall we say. They play AD&Ds and invoke through magic real manifestations. And the black void (the subconscious mind) which is like a connection between this world and the spirit realm. They are also all teenagers, which is symbolic of the fall of all human beings from a state of innocence into a state of sin.

It's been a while since I watched them but it has a very Christian gnostic flavour to it.

It was probably one of the best series I've watch for a while imo.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Conscript said:


> There are many parallels to the bible in this. Eleven represents Eve and her fall into the occult (through her programming by a nefarious group - fallen angels) and the eating of the tree of the knowledge of good and evil. Remember the scene where she gets pulled into the tree and the beast goes after her and her friend tries to save her and has his eyes opened as well shall we say. They play AD&Ds and invoke through magic real manifestations. And the black void which is like a connection between this world and the spirit realm. It's been a while since I watched them but it has a very Christian gnostic flavour to it.
> 
> It was probably one of the best series I've watch for a while imo.


 Wow you've really put some thought into it .

I just kept wondering where the hell their parents were while those kids would run around all day lol

still a great show


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Wow you've really put some thought into it .
> 
> I just kept wondering where the hell their parents were while those kids would run around all day lol
> 
> still a great show


 Hahaha the parents are too busy with their own carnal desires and interests in the occult. It's a really good show eh ha


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Conscript said:


> Hahaha the parents are too busy with their own carnal desires and interests in the occult. It's a really good show eh ha


 Interests in the occult haha . Just thought they were bar hopping

had seen that SNL clip about it that I thought was funny.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Conscript said:


> There are many parallels to the bible in this. Eleven represents Eve and her fall into the occult (through her programming by a nefarious group - fallen angels) and the eating of the tree of the knowledge of good and evil. Remember the scene where she gets pulled into the tree and the beast goes after her and her friend tries to save her and has his eyes opened as well shall we say. They play AD&Ds and invoke through magic real manifestations. And the black void which is like a connection between this world and the spirit realm. They are also all teenagers, which is symbolic of the fall of all human beings from a state of innocence into a state of sin.
> 
> It's been a while since I watched them but it has a very Christian gnostic flavour to it.
> 
> It was probably one of the best series I've watch for a while imo.


 Jeez, completely missed that when I watched it. Mind you, I'm still wow'd that Mikey from The Goonies was in Season one.

(No ****)


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Interests in the occult haha . Just thought they were bar hopping
> 
> had seen that SNL clip about it that I thought was funny.


 The demon drink though, a vice many a good soul fall into..including yours truly 

And winny ryder's character certainly uses the occult to attain knowledge driven by her maternal instincts, a form of seduction via empathy itself. The devil uses all his tricks to lure them in ha.

Lol that is going down to the wire there...Not like Hollywood to stir up certain sentiments haha looking forward to the new episodes. I've only seen the first 2 seasons.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Conscript said:


> The demon drink though, a vice many a good soul fall into..including yours truly
> 
> And winny ryder's character certainly uses the occult to attain knowledge driven by her maternal instincts, a form of seduction via empathy itself. The devil uses all his tricks to lure them in ha.
> 
> Lol that is going down to the wire there...Not like Hollywood to stir up certain sentiments haha looking forward to the new episodes. I've only seen the first 2 seasons.


 God damn you have a sinister mind lol

I liked Wynona's character there though. I like most of the twisted ones


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

anna1 said:


> God damn you have a sinister mind lol
> 
> I liked Wynona's character there though. I like most of the twisted ones


 Haha yes I do indeed. I'm a sinner and proud of it   :wub:

She's probably the most relatable of them all, we've all been twisted and broken, and come good again. It's all part of the journey.

What else do you like?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Conscript said:


> Haha yes I do indeed. I'm a sinner and proud of it   :wub:
> 
> She's probably the most relatable of them all, we've all been twisted and broken, and come good again. It's all part of the journey.
> 
> What else do you like?


 She was the purest character of all the adults there I thought

I like psychological trillers , drama , horror . Things like that


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

anna1 said:


> She was the purest character of all the adults there I thought
> 
> I like psychological trillers , drama , horror . Things like that


 She has the intuition and instinct, which is often overlooked by logical types. The 'poor', as in the 'poor in spirit' is how these types are described in the Bible.

ohhhh me too. I love anything that gets my heart pumping, and ready to dive under the duvet..


----------



## Frank bull (Dec 20, 2016)

Someone on here posted about pennyworth, so I watched it and it was very good


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Jay500 said:


> Top boy summer house season 1&2
> 
> Top boy season 1
> 
> ...


 I wish I'd have seen this before. Got all confused with too boy till my mate sorted me out!! Fuxk sake. I got to ep 7 of top boy. Now on ep 3 of summer house season 1 lol


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

rbduk said:


> I wish I'd have seen this before. Got all confused with too boy till my mate sorted me out!! Fuxk sake. I got to ep 7 of top boy. Now on ep 3 of summer house season 1 lol


 Oh and it's brilliant ! Obviously not everyone is into London 'black life' TV but it's good. Feels like a much more real and gritty (and generally better done) version of kidult/ adulthood


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Doom Patrol is shaping up nicely - I'm 3 episodes in and really enjoying it.


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

Kazza61 said:


> Doom Patrol is shaping up nicely - I'm 3 episodes in and really enjoying it.


 Going have a look at this , I shall report back


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Just watched the first 2 eps of breaking bad. Can't believe I didn't watch it before! Anyone else seen it ? :whistling:


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Just watched the first 2 eps of breaking bad. Can't believe I didn't watch it before! Anyone else seen it ? :whistling:


 You are joking brilliant program, I'm watching that doom patrol @Kazza61 recommended , it's great so far


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Jay500 said:


> Top boy summer house season 1&2
> 
> Top boy season 1
> 
> ...


 Bit late to the party (8 years) but started watching 'Top Boy - Summer House' last night. On final episode of Season one. Brilliant.

Love Kierston Wareing (lady growing the farm).


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

PSevens2017 said:


> Bit late to the party (8 years) but started watching 'Top Boy - Summer House' last night. On final episode of Season one. Brilliant.
> 
> Love Kierston Wareing (lady growing the farm).


 Have you seen THE TAKE she's brilliant in that to it's a mini series, based on the book by martina Cole well worth a watch if you haven't


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

PSevens2017 said:


> Bit late to the party (8 years) but started watching 'Top Boy - Summer House' last night. On final episode of Season one. Brilliant.
> 
> Love Kierston Wareing (lady growing the farm).


 Drake was a bit late to the party to , did you know he seen season 1 and 2 on you tube and was that into it he bought the rights and paid for season 3 to be made .. he had the rights to the name but not the first 2 seasons that's why they renamed it top boy Summer house and the third season is called top boy season 1


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Jay500 said:


> Have you seen THE TAKE she's brilliant in that to it's a mini series, based on the book by martina Cole well worth a watch if you haven't


 Yeah, that was good.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Not a series but a 2018 documentary on Netflix. Someone might have posted about it.

'The Game Changers'. Meat based diet v Plant based for strength in athletes. Lots of interviews with elite athletes. Strongman with the most impressive mutton chops ever. 15 mins in so far.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mr Inbetween gets better with every season . Laid pack ,authentic .

I think most of you here would enjoy it x


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Couple of really good new series I've been watching and would recommend...

Stumptown - based on the graphic novel series






Treadstone - post Jason Bourne universe


----------

